# Car Cover



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi! New owner of a '67 GTO Coupe, looking for advice on car covers. I will be storing indoors, so am primarily interested in just dust protection, but would like it to look decent... probably a semi-custom fit. Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

denrael said:


> Hi! New owner of a '67 GTO Coupe, looking for advice on car covers. I will be storing indoors, so am primarily interested in just dust protection, but would like it to look decent... probably a semi-custom fit. Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In the past, I always bought California Car Covers. I liked the quality and the way they fit. I probably purchased 5-6 of them. About 2 years ago, I purchased my '71 GTO, and needed a car cover. Looked at California ones, and couldn't believe the prices. A bit too pricey for me. Used the specs of the California one and looked on line. Found an identical cover for about half the cost. Purchased it and I am very pleased with it. If you do like I did, just make sure you compare apples to apples and oranges to oranges. Warranty. Type of fabric. Layers of fabric. Repellency. Custom fit. Anything else that might be important to you. Personally, I don't see the need to spend a ton of money on a cover when others equally as good will do; except they don't have name recognition. There are a lot of them out there so you just have to be careful what you choose. Sorry, I don't remember the name of the vendor I purchased from.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

Two of the three cars in my garage have covers I purchased from Carscover.com, including my 66 GTO.

Very nice quality, fits pretty well and the price was reasonable. Check it out.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

El Monte Slim said:


> Two of the three cars in my garage have covers I purchased from Carscover.com, including my 66 GTO.
> 
> Very nice quality, fits pretty well and the price was reasonable. Check it out.


Do you recall which material you bought ? It appears they have a range from ~$50 - $200.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*UltraShield*



cij911 said:


> Do you recall which material you bought ? It appears they have a range from ~$50 - $200.


Based on the description, I believe it's an _Ultrashield._

These covers do not have mirror pockets, but my 66 only has a driver side mirror and it doesn't stick out very far. I remove the antenna mast before I place the cover on the car.

CAUTION : There are several car cover sites on the net. The one I have purchased from is carscover.com

I think they offer a "Cyber Monday" discount on Mondays.

No affiliation with this vendor, just a satisfied customer.


----------

